# favorite food - Boss TGS 800 for Sale 1500.00



## Bwrogers (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## Bwrogers (Aug 29, 2004)

Located in Hyde Park, NY


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Funny,just saw your ad on craigslist ! Nice unit.


----------



## Bwrogers (Aug 29, 2004)

word travels fast!


----------



## Bwrogers (Aug 29, 2004)

Sold Thanks!


----------

